# problema con mi equipo sony genesis



## peruanito2088 (Nov 8, 2007)

bueno el problema es que mi equipo de sonido cuando lo enchufo se pone en stan bye solamente parpadea el fokito del power y no enciende y adentro suena un relay? o ke michi sera me dijeron que esta bloqueado o no se que tiene porfavor espero que alguien me de una repuesta 

algo hasi es  mi equipo


----------



## ciri (Nov 8, 2007)

Tendrías que primero desarmarlo, y empezar a ver que es lo que esta fallando!:

Desde el interruptor de "power", hasta donde puedas meter mano!.

Por ahí es solo la parte mecánica del pulsador.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Nov 8, 2007)

Seguramente tienes algun amplificador de potencia fundido.
Como minimo necesitas un tester y unos conocimientos basicos de electronica.


----------



## peruanito2088 (Nov 9, 2007)

bueno pero ustedes no tendran el plano de ese modelo por hay?para seguir la secuencia y hasi ver la falla no creen q se bloquee el micro.bueno espero que dean con el esquema gracias de antemano


----------



## gaston sj (Nov 10, 2007)

jejej planos de ese equipo yo creo que ni la sony los tiene son 1000000000000000000000001 plaquetas y 999999999594  integrados


----------



## zopilote (Nov 10, 2007)

Si tienes buena experiencia soldando y desoldando, solo desuelda el integrado de Audio y luego prueba prenderlo, si funciona el equipo entonces tendras que conseguir el IC.


----------



## peruanito2088 (Nov 13, 2007)

zopilote crees que sea eso no crees q se blokee? y si se blokeo habra manera de desblokearlo sabras?


----------



## ciri (Nov 15, 2007)

la mecánica del pulsador la probaste?


----------



## Nimer (Nov 17, 2007)

no creo que tenga un integrado solo
ademas el sony genesis tiene como 4 amplificador.
Tira algo de 700W rms.
tiene 2 x 240W para los subwoofers
2 x 140 W para los parlantes de 10''
y creo que tiene algo mas para los medios.
es una bestia ese equipo, si no entendes de electrónica NI MIRES los tornillos.


----------



## peruanito2088 (Ene 30, 2009)

bueno consultando a diferentes tecnicos y buscando en internet me anime a buscar cual era el problema y revise el integrado de audio aver si era eso...ante todo porque el sistema de este equipo de sonido su funcionamiento es lo siguiente cuando le das al maximo el volumen en un ambiente cerrado el mismo calor y del equipo se recalienta el integrado de video  o por la baja de tension de la red..la cual cuando el equipo detecta el cruze de este integrado se bloquea automaticamente la cual no permite que se malogre otro componente.. entonces ante todo pase a desarmar el equipo cuidadosamente y ubicar el integrado de sonido que esta junto a un disipador de calor...el integrado era grande entonces comence a desoldarlo .. y pasar a retirarlo y me imaginaba que solamente es integrado de sonido entonces tendria que probralo y pase a probarlo...y di con la falla eso era el integrado de sonido el equipo prendio salio todo...y solamente pase a cambiar El integrado ahora esta cañon jeje espero que les sirva mi experiencia...aunque pequeño el aporte pero espero que le sirva...


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Ene 30, 2009)

Que integrado es el que usa ese tipo de equipo de sonido? 

Acá en mi casa hay uno parecido con 2 cornetas satélite y un subwoofer, anuncia tener 530Wrms, en verdad suena de maravillas, pero un dia probé una potencia de 50W+50W y muchas veces se lo lleva en potencia comparando con el equipo sony!


----------



## peruanito2088 (Feb 1, 2009)

bueno el integrado de mi equipo es un STK412 - 150 M tambien se le puede reemplazar por un STK412 - 170 la cual le dara mas volumen al equipo jeje..   te dejo una imagen del integrado espero que te sirva ..


----------



## Gubirson (Sep 7, 2010)

q*UE* tal amigos tengo un equipo genesis supuestamente soni usa dos stk y trabaja con dos bajos mas dos medios mas dos medios altos la falla es q*UE* el bajo no lo suena y el rele si activa en ocaciones suena de tanto andarlo pero ya a dejado de sonar definitivamente utiliza un mando de control para activar el bajo el cual 
pin 1 9 voltios correcto 
pin 2 gnd
pin 3 sw vol y me aparecen 3 voltios sera esta la falla????? digo en el control del potenciometro es normal esos 3 voltios????? 
pin 4 sw led aveces activa el led y aveces no estoy un poco dudoso al respecto de falla agradeceria quien pudiese ayudarme


----------

